# Natural FET experience or thoughts anyone?



## teenyweeny (May 10, 2014)

so I was going to go for medicated FET but after speaking to my clinic and having the choice of both ( I have regular normal periods) I think I'm going for natural with extra progesterone after transfer on my request. I am worried this decreases my chances since most ppl go for medicated. I've been assured that success is even between both. and I am concerned about feeling awful on the meds so leaning to natural. any advice?? 😊❤


----------



## noelle80 (Mar 23, 2014)

I had natural fet in December. I’ve never had a medicated one to compare but it seemed pretty straightforward and worked for us!

I’d had a bfn after a fresh cycle in Oct/nov and really wanted to squeeze in a fet with one of our frozen embies before Xmas so the clinic agreed and scanned me on day 9 after my bfn period. I usually have regular 26-28 day cycles but this time of course my ovaries were a bit slow and there was no sign of a dominant one (probably still recovering from the meds the previous month) so they did give me femara tablets to take for 5 days just to kick start them. I had another scan a week later and they said there was a dominant one and to start opks and ring if I got a positive. 3 days later they scanned again and said there dominant one looked close so to use ovitrelle the next day to trigger ovulation (more accurate timing than trying to catch the surge on an opk, as I did worry about missing it... as it turned out I got a positive just before I took my trigger shot anyway, but I did feel happier knowing that the extra shot would guarantee ovulation). A week after taking my trigger (so 5 days after ovulation) I went in for transfer, all very easy & relaxing. I started progesterone a few days before transfer at my request, the clinic don’t normally prescribe it for natural fet. I continued it until about 2 weeks after my bfp. 

So all in all if you have regular cycles and can manage to get to the clinic for last minute scans then I would say go for it. It was definitely nice not having to take lots of hormones or inject myself every day, and even with the fact that my cycle was a little longer than usual it still seemed very quick. I also felt fine after transfer, no swollen belly or boobs from all the hormones... that did make me a bit nervous as I had no symptoms other than pre-period type aches so worried it hasn’t worked, but I’d had the sore boobs & swollen belly the previous cycle after my fresh transfer and got bfn so as everyone says, the symptoms during the tww really don’t mean anything!!

Good luck whatever you decide


----------



## teenyweeny (May 10, 2014)

congratulations Noelle! and thanku for your reply! sounds quite similar to me after our failed cycle in August. I do have a son from our first cycle in 2015 so I'm hoping the frostie is a good one and takes 🤞🤞 and we are the same my clinic don't normally give luteal support but said I could have it if it made me feel better which it does! hoping to follow sane pattern as u soon!! xx


----------



## Minimee (Sep 24, 2013)

My thoughts are natural all the way, we have MFI, I have a regular cycle, my body has grown two amazing ICSI babies, i’m happy to let my body do it’s thing.  

I was going to ask about progesterone after transfer.

I’m on cycle day 1 for my 1st ever FET which will be natural.  I’ve had 3 fresh cycles & been lucky enough to have two amazing babies.  This is our only ever frostie.

Good luck xx


----------



## teenyweeny (May 10, 2014)

minime, that is fantastic you have had 2 icsi. babies !! it really is an amazing process when it works! ooh good luck for your frostie too 🤞🤞🤞


----------



## asinglerose (Oct 18, 2018)

I actually read an article recently that said research shows there’s a reduced chance of preeclampsia with a natural FET...just a random plus I wanted to share. Of course if for whatever reason, one has to do a medicated cycle, that’s fine too.


----------



## teenyweeny (May 10, 2014)

thanks for all the replies ladies, i am going for natural! im going to clinic on monday to start blood tests to check for ovulation. cant believe im doing this again!


----------



## Godiva (Nov 19, 2015)

My clinic don't do many natural because they do not do fet's in the weekends. Medicated gives them more control over timing. In hindsight I think I would have preferred natural (less faffing with all the hormones, even if it is just oral and vaginal). Hopefully though this pregnancy continues succesfully, and then that will most likely be us done.


----------



## Mumsy35 (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi ladies im having a natural FET once AF arrives. Clinic are only advising me to take ovitrelle on day of ET. I asked about cyclogest and they said it wasnt necessary. Im unsure whether to request cyclogest. Do you think it is going to make a difference?

I normally have regular cycles 28-30 days but unsure if AF will turn up as it normally would.

Thanks 

Secondary infertility TTC#2


----------



## teenyweeny (May 10, 2014)

hi mumsy,  just from my experience of my natural fet I am very glad i requested cyclogest for me personally. after ovulation i started getting period pains before transfer....it freaked me out and i am so glad i started the cyclogest. the nurse said it will keep your period away (or long enough to let embryo implant anyway) it can break through eventually if not successful. but they do say that generally there is no need if your cycle is regular and normal. i think my luteal phase is a bit on the short side though. good luck!!


----------



## Mumsy35 (Nov 12, 2018)

Thanks teenyweeny for your reply. I think i might request for cyclogest. I really want the FET to work for us first time although im being prepared if it doesnt. My luteal phase is around 14 days. Im still waiting for the consultant to see what he says. Thanks for your advice. My period has been bang on every 28-30 days so it always makes an appearance. So i want to keep it away and if cyclogest is going to help implant i think id rather have it. Good luck to you too xxx

Secondary infertility TTC#2


----------



## Mumsy35 (Nov 12, 2018)

Teenyweeny how have you got on? Im still 2 weeks away from AF! So got a while to go!
Hope all is well x

Secondary infertility TTC#2


----------

